# How do I get out of my RCI Points



## Russp (Oct 10, 2009)

After not being able to book resorts with RCI I would like to get out of my RCI contract and go back to dealing directly with my time share resort.  Has anybody done this and how do you go about doing it?  The timeshare and the points are both paid off.


----------



## Lee B (Oct 10, 2009)

I was never a member of RCI Points, but I recall that you obligate them and yourself for three years at a time.  So if you paid for three years of membership, you may have to wait it out.  If you paid for one year and don't renew, then perhaps you end things sooner by not renewing the next year.

If you are stuck, ask for pointers on the Exchanging forum or the Points-Based forum to make the best of the situation.

I hope someone else has better information.  Good luck.

LB


----------



## philsfan (Oct 11, 2009)

Russp said:


> After not being able to book resorts with RCI I would like to get out of my RCI contract and go back to dealing directly with my time share resort.  Has anybody done this and how do you go about doing it?  The timeshare and the points are both paid off.



Tell us a little about what you tried to use your points for.  Where were you trying to go, when were you trying to go and how far in advance did you try to book?


----------



## e.bram (Oct 11, 2009)

the problem with RCI points , as I see it,is it is collection of TSes from converted weeks to points resorts(of (seasonal resorts). Mostly sub-prime weeks owners converted(no reason for prime owners to convert) leaving them a large choice of dog weeks to use the points for. No wonder OP wants to bail.


----------



## "Roger" (Oct 11, 2009)

e.bram said:


> ...(no reason for prime owners to convert...


Except for the fact that you get three times the Points as a dirt week.  The extra points allow you to make multiple trades.

I can understand this point of view for an owner in the Weeks system.  There, if you turn in your summer beachfront resort, you still only get a single trade (which is why you see very few prime beachfront weeks available in the Weeks systerm).


----------



## Conan (Oct 11, 2009)

Russp said:


> After not being able to book resorts with RCI I would like to get out of my RCI contract and go back to dealing directly with my time share resort. Has anybody done this and how do you go about doing it? The timeshare and the points are both paid off.


 
There should be a window period, maybe 13 months in advance, when you can directly book your home resort (without an exchange fee) and not receive the points for that year.


----------



## UWSurfer (Oct 11, 2009)

Ft. Laurdale Beach Resort
HGVC Lv Hilton
Summer Bay LV
Shearwater Kaui
San Clemente Inn

are all places I've picked up using RCI points.   We also get DVC and among others.   Did I get into these places peak of season?  No.   Did I get them a dog time?  No.   But that's why i have multiple weeks and systems so I can those places and times over a holiday lets say.

All have their disadvantages and their uses.   OP didn't indicate how many points they get with their week, what they are trying to get, when and how much lead time and research they do to get them.

That said, my understanding is just what was said earlier...you commit for a three year term and you can get out at the end of that.  I've also heard members say they've been renewed automatically, which means you must express your intentions to get out of points early...at least 6 months before your anniversary to lessen any hassles.

Not every system or place is right for everyone.


----------



## Egret1986 (Oct 11, 2009)

*That is how it works.  If you want to use your week, reserve it 13 mths out.*



rklein001 said:


> There should be a window period, maybe 13 months in advance, when you can directly book your home resort (without an exchange fee) and not receive the points for that year.



RCI Points are the best "for me"!  It has really, really, worked to my advantage.  But just like I shook out the most of my "Weeks", I'm working the heck out of these points.  I'm going places that I only imagined about because I never saw them in Weeks (even with great traders).  I'm getting to take several vacations a year when I use the last minute exchanges and a Points week.  One maintenance fee and the exchange fee for each week I take.  It's given me some really inexpensive and unexpected vacations!

One of my Points weeks is a Wk 38 Beach Week with low maintenance fee and no special assessments.  I traded back into the resort to a July week, also a 2BR, and had enough points left over for a last minute exchange.  Another Points week that I used for last minute vacations (all high season trades to East Coast coastal resorts this past summer) gave me 7 exchanges.  That's one maintenance fee spread amongst the exchanges, plus an exchange fee.  

Sure it's a pain if you didn't reserve your week at the 13 mth mark and decide later that you wish you could go to your resort and use your unit during your week.

But I wouldn't trade the flexibility and ability to get more than one vacation out of a week of ownership or the availabilities that I have access to with my Points.  I like the fact that when I run out of available points to use for a last minute exchange that I can rent the points quickly and easily through RCI.  It wouldn't be cost effective on a full-point exchange, but on the last minute exchanges I am getting a cheap 7-night vacation.  For a 7500 points exchange, plus exchange fee, it's costing me $314 (ex. 2BR in Newport in July, 1BR Gold Crown, Coastal Maine in early August, 2BR in Ocean City MD in July, etc).

The last minute vacations are a great bonus use of the RCI Points, but even without them, I would prefer this system for the flexibility of using one's week of ownership.

Maybe the OP shouldn't give up yet.


----------



## chriskre (Oct 11, 2009)

I agree with Egret.  RCI points has a learning curve.  
Stick around this forum and learn all you can about points.
Lots of helpful people here willing to share.
You might be surprised at how much you can really do with a points account.

I get about 9 weeks of last minute (45 day advance) beach vacations
in the summer from 75,000 RCI points issued triennially at 25,000 a year 
plus the exchange fees.

That averages about $77 worth of maintenance fees per exchange or $700 every 3 years plus the exchange fee.  So for less than $300 a week I get a nice beach vacation several times a summer sometimes in a 1 bedroom and often in a 2 bedroom.  That's about $40 a night to stay in nice digs not Motel 6.  I Usually go 3 times a year and sometimes I'm borrowing from future years and also going to Disney when I'm out of DVC  points or can't get into DVC.  

Don't give up yet.  You just may be happy once you learn to work the system.


----------



## e.bram (Oct 11, 2009)

Egret1986 sounds like a TS salesman.


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

*not all systems work for all people or for all resorts*

Contrary to what some people beleive that only off season dog weeks are converted to points, I find the best weeks are the best season largest units at good locations.  I own one resort on HHI where I get over 100,000 points EOY -a little under a penny per point MF for my summer 3 bedroom unit (snagged for $1.50 plus MF +points transfer fee and closing).   If I had a 3 bedroom off season I would be paying exactly the same fees for only 42,000 points- at about 2.5 cents per point.  

I could have traded back into the resort during the week before Easter for a $40 trade fee into a 2 bedroom for 71,000 points or a 3 bedroom for 85,000 and still have enough left over for a last minute week and a 3 day weekend at a silver crown.  As it was I choose a different 3 bedroom unit in Fractional in Shelter Cove with a full exchange fee ($164) but only 79,000 points.  And since the ocean will be too cold its ok that its not so near the ocean.

On the other end would be a non rated resort in prime time Outer Banks or OC MD with low MF.  RCI may only offer 35000 and even if MF are $350 and the points ratio would be decent at a penny a point, many owners either keep to use or rent or in some cases trade for bigger nicer and more luxurious properties.  But even in Weeks these weeks are rare- but they seem to be even rarer in points.  Winter weeks might only get 15000 points.  Apparently people have "upgraded" their weeks to points but I couldn't imagine why.

In the middle are moderate resorts that have ok MF to point ratios and an ok amount of points 50,000-70,000.  If someone else paid to upgrade these weeks I would probably keep it in points but certainly wouldn't pay $2000+ to do it.  (Not that I think any resort is worth paying the conversion fee when so many are available on the resale market). If I were interested in the property and 2 were available for the same price- one that had been converted to points and one that hadn't I would be more like to pick the points the closer the ratio were to a penny a point.

That's just my experience with points.

As for planning 10-12 months in advance; it seems that in my limited experience it takes more planning to use Weeks.  I have to pay my MF one to one and half years in advance and start looking more than a year in advance but may not get anything for 1 to 6 months.  You never know when.

My points resorts let me "borrow" next years points without prepaying MF and to search in points in 11-12 months for my resort in a different season, 10-11 with affiliate resorts, and exactly 10 months for others.  For 70% of points resorts if its not there at 10 months it never will be so move on and pick a different resort or a wait for a later date.  Some people reserve there own resort 12-13 months in advance and deposit later and some corporate accounts like Hilton and DVC deposit later after their members have had a chance to reserve.


----------



## Egret1986 (Oct 12, 2009)

*I've sold a couple of timeshares.....*



e.bram said:


> Egret1986 sounds like a TS salesman.



....Sold them in order to buy my RCI Points ownerships!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 12, 2009)

e.bram said:


> Egret1986 sounds like a TS salesman.



Our enjoyment of timeshares makes more than one of us seem guilty, I guess.


----------



## Stricky (Oct 12, 2009)

To answer the OP, contact your resort to cancel the points. Your account with RCI will remain active until your next renewal. Your resort can remove your unit from the points system.

Cheers


----------



## caribbean (Oct 12, 2009)

*Luv my Points......*

I have to say I have had good success using my points account. Below find a list of my trades made. Most have been using points to book into weeks resorts. A 2-3 weeks to weeks trades and several points reservations. Except for the fees that continue to rise, I don't have any problems with RCI because I am getting to go where I want and staying in pretty nice places. My cost is averaging about $85 a night for a 1-2BR unit. Perhaps the OP needs to either learn to use the system or if he/she want to just go to their own resort, make a reservation 13 months in advance and use their own resort. It is a shame and a waste to let a resort revert back to weeks after they probably have paid a lare fee to convert to points. Try to learn how to use whatyou have before you waste the conversion fee.

2293 Eagles Trace at Massanutten - 1BR Massanutten VA 8/31/2002
2481 Fairfield Williamsburg at Kingsgate - 2BR Williamsburg VA 10/11/2002
2091 Port de Plaisance Resort & Casino - Studio ST Martin 01/12/03
4905 Mauna Loa Village by the Sea - 2BR Hawaii 4/26/2003
3681 PAHIO Kauai Beach Villas - 2 BR Hawaii 5/3/2003
6494 WorldMark at Kihei -2BR Hawaii 5/10/2003
0301 Sarasota Sands - 1 BR Sarasota FL 6/21/2003
0301 Sarasota Sands - Studio Sarasota FL 6/21/2003
6055 The Alexandra Resort & Spa - 1BR 2 weeks Turks & Caicos 11/22/2003
3686 Bougainvillea Beach Resort - 1 BR 2 weeks Barbados 6/5/2004
6390 Residences at The Crane - Hotel Barbados 6/12/2004
5930 Morritt's Grand Resort - 2 BR 2 weeks Grand Cayman 11/6/2004
1715 The Four Sails - 2BR New Years Eve Dance VA Beach 12/26/2004
4856 Palm Beach Shores - 1BR Palm Beach FL 4/23/2005
0650 Suntide Island Beach Club - 2BR Sarasota FL 4/30/2005
3865 Umbrella Beach - 2BR Sarasota FL 9/10/2005
3025 WindJammer Landing - 1BR/pool 18 days ST Lucia 10/8/2005
1715 4 Sails - 2BR New Years Eve Dance VA Beach 12/31/2005
7543 Fairfield Atlantic City - 1BR New Jersey 1/12/2006
5930 Morritt's Grand Resort - 2 BR 2 weeks Grand Cayman 4/22/2006
6390 Residences at The Crane - 1BR/pool Barbados 4/22/2006
5356 DIVI ST Croix - 1BR ST Croix 4/29/2006
0259 Las Olas Beach Club - 2BR Satellite Beach FL 9/19/2006
1858 Sunterra Flamingo Beach - 1 BR ST Martin 10/7/2006
3984 Sunterra Royal Palm Beach - 2BR ST Martin 10/13/2006
4856 Palm Beach Shores - 1BR Palm Beach FL 3/10/2007
6390 Residences at The Crane - 2BR penthouse/pool Barbados 6/2/2007
6390 Residences at The Crane - 1BR/pool Barbados 6/9/2007
5044 Jamaican on the Gulf - 1BR ST Pete FL 9/22/2007
2150 Southwind II - 3BR HH Island SC 10/13/2007
2886 Sandyport Beach - 2 weeks in 1BR Bahamas 5/3/2008
0865 Little Gull - 2BR Sarasota FL 8/30/2008
2666 Playa Naco Resort - 1BR 2 weeks Dominican Republic 11/1/2008
2083 Four Winds of Longboat Key - 1BR Sarasota FL 4/25/2009
5249 Carambola Beach Resort - 1BR 2 weeks ST Croix 6/13/2009
0865 Little Gull - 1BR Sarasota FL 11/14/2009
0914 Half Moon Club - 1BR Jamaica 11/21/2009
1715 4 Sails - 2BR New Years Eve Dance VA Beach 12/26/2009
0650 Suntide Island Beach Club - 2BR Sarasota FL - 2 weeks 9/18/2010


----------



## Larry6417 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Are you sure you're using your points right?*

I'm not a TS salesman, but I have found RCI points very useful and convenient. For example, I've booked Hawaii (2BR) in May for ~67,000 points and 2 weeks in New York for ~ 117,000 points.

If you want to bypass RCI points and book into your own TS, you can use the "home week priority" provision, which is part of your RCI points agreement. For fixed weeks you must book 366 to 396 days prior to the start date. Note that you would still be part of RCI points.

I'm not sure why some are saying you're stuck with RCI for 3 years. According to the contract I received, members can cancel at any time. If you did so, you would receive a prorated refund. I'm not sure of the exact procedure. The contract says to call RCI directly to do so. 

Personally I would take advantage of the home week priority. You can book your own TS week, but still stay in RCI points to take advantage of things like the last minute vacations, which can cost less than 9,000 RCI points.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 13, 2009)

*We're Still OK With RCI Points.*




Russp said:


> After not being able to book resorts with RCI I would like to get out of my RCI contract and go back to dealing directly with my time share resort.  Has anybody done this and how do you go about doing it?  The timeshare and the points are both paid off.


As I understand it, if I want my RCI Points timeshare to quit being in points & revert to straight weeks, all I have to do is quit paying my annual membership dues to RCI Points & -- _WHAP !_ -- I've got a straight, non-points timeshare week.  

The fact that it's a straight week at a points timeshare resort is _mox nix. _  Once I quit paying for RCI Points membership, then my week is no longer in points -- but I've got to keep on paying for membership in RCI weeks if I want to use the week for old-fashioned week-for-week timeshare exchanges. 

If all I want to do is go there myself & check in for a my deeded timeshare week at the resort, then I don't need to pay for membership in RCI Weeks _or_ RCI Points.  Of course, I do have to keep on paying my annual maintenance fees at the timeshare resort whether I go there or not. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## CaliDave (Oct 15, 2009)

I asked the same thing a year or so ago.. Never really got a good answer. And still can't get a good answer. 

I want out of RCI points to sell the underlying weeks. I know people will dispute this, but both weeks will sell easier if they are not affiliated with RCI points. One is a prime float week in So Cal Coastal for weeks 25-40. I cannot use home priority to book. As I have been told by the resort I am the ONLY week in this timeframe that is in points. So I get what the resort puts into RCI if I want home priority, which is not the week I want. The other week is a week 26 in So Cal Coastal. 

I can;t figure out my account



    Paid Through Date&nbsp... 
  January 31, 2010        Membership Term Expiration Date&nbsp... 
   January 31, 2011  				   Use Year Dates&nbsp... 
  February 01, 2009 
 January 31, 2010   
    Points saved from 2008 Use Year*&nbsp... 
   0    Unused Saved Points Will Expire&nbsp... 
  January 31, 2010   
   Current Use Year&nbsp... 
  2009    2009&nbspAnnual Points Allocation&nbsp... 
  116,200    *Current Use Year Balance*&nbsp... 
*0* 
	   2010 Use Year Balance&nbsp... 
  0 

I have several summer week for 2010 booked with my points. So If I do not renew? Can I still use those confirmed weeks?  
I want to use my weeks I have confirmed.. but I want my two prime weeks out of RCI points. Can't seem to find any good info. Much easier with weeks. 
I called RCI a year or so ago.. they sent me a form to pull out of weeks, but it said I would lose any confirmations. 
Seems ridiculous..  and I'm afraid the 3 year term will auto renew? 

Just for fun, I tried to book a summer 2011 week.. it said I dont have any points. I can see the benefit of RCI points, if you have good maint fee/point ratio. I do not.. and I have good prime weeks to sell.


----------



## Laurie (Oct 15, 2009)

CaliDave said:


> I called RCI a year or so ago.. they sent me a form to pull out of weeks, but it said I would lose any confirmations.
> Seems ridiculous..


I don't own points - but maybe they meant you have to keep your points *account *open to use your points confirmations. Could that be it? (I'm assuming you meant they sent you a form to pull out of points, not weeks.)

How would they know (or care) whether you changed the underlying week itself into weeks, or kept it in points - especially if you sell it?

Since you get a free weeks acct w/your points acct, you'd have nothing to lose.

This would make sense, same way as you have to keep your RCI weeks membership active to keep your weeks confirmations.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 15, 2009)

CaliDave, 

You don't have to sell the resort as a points resort.  You just sell the week as a week.  The new owners could decide whether or not they want points, but the new owner doesn't have to set up the RCI points account.  It can cease to me points in the sale.  And why would RCI even know you sold, if the new owner just wanted to use their prime summer week?  No one contacts RCI and says you no longer own.  RCI contacts the resort if you use points from your account, to make sure you paid your fees. 

So how would RCI find out?


----------



## e.bram (Oct 15, 2009)

CaliDave's post illustrates the problem I mentioned in my post about RCI points.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 15, 2009)

e.bram said:


> CaliDave's post illustrates the problem I mentioned in my post about RCI points.



You are uninformed, e.bram.  Unless you have points and use them, then you have no idea what we see or don't see.  I post sightings on TUG all of the time; great things available in points on both sides.


----------



## e.bram (Oct 15, 2009)

rickandcindy23:
Even Socal beach, wks 26-33


----------



## Egret1986 (Oct 15, 2009)

*That's why when I buy an RCI Points Timeshare, I consider the underlying week first.*



CaliDave said:


> I want out of RCI points to sell the underlying weeks. I know people will dispute this, but both weeks will sell easier if they are not affiliated with RCI points. One is a prime float week in So Cal Coastal for weeks 25-40. I cannot use home priority to book. As I have been told by the resort I am the ONLY week in this timeframe that is in points. So I get what the resort puts into RCI if I want home priority, which is not the week I want. The other week is a week 26 in So Cal Coastal.
> 
> 
> I have several summer week for 2010 booked with my points. So If I do not renew? Can I still use those confirmed weeks?
> ...




I always make sure the underlying week is a very prime week for the location, along with being high demand and low supply for the reason you have stated.

Few people understand how RCI Points work (as indicated by some comments on this thread), and if I were to sell any of my RCI Points timeshares, they would be listed as the underlying Week for sale with an option to retain the week in Points.  But the main emphasis is the Week itself.  I don't even consider prime float weeks.  I want the underlying week to be a prime fixed week.  Some say "Points are Points" when purchasing RCI Points timeshares.  That is true.  But just like your experience, when you go to sell the week, it makes a difference then as far as I'm concerned what the underlying week is.  It is easier to sell a well-priced Prime Summer Beach Week than a set number of RCI Points.

There are more folks familiar with "Weeks" timesharing than "Points" timesharing.

Even though you sell your RCI Points timeshares as Weeks timeshares, if you want to be able to use your exchanges, then you have to maintain your RCI Points account through the year of the exchanges.  As stated, it is the same way for "Weeks" exchanges.

I've been told in this thread that I sound like a timeshare salesman, which I initially took a little bit of offense at due to the fact that most TUGGERS don't care for timeshare salesmen.  I've sold timeshares in the past and currently have a couple listed, but I don't consider myself a timeshare salesman.  I'm just giving my personal opinion and relaying my experience.  That's what TUG is about.  You don't have to agree, but opposing views and experiences should be welcomed.

I PERSONALLY have found RCI Points to work much better for my timesharing wants and needs than Weeks as far as RCI goes.  I use my Weeks resorts for rentals and personal useage.

So, go ahead and sell those timeshare Weeks of yours.  If you have used all the Points for 2010, then your Buyer's first useage would be 2011.  As long as you maintain your RCI Points account, you can use those exchanges you made.


----------



## CaliDave (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for the help and advice. 

Last year, I had listed my week, with the resort to sell.. they called me and said. Your week is in RCI points.. you need to get it out of RCI points.. as we cannot get as much for the week, as most buyers are buying this week want to use this week and do not want to mess with RCI or the points system. How did my resort even know it was in RCI points? I'm guessing the previous owner had converted? 

So if I can just sell the week, in the meantime. How do I keep RCI from automatically taking the points for 2011? At this point.. I'm not going to be able to sell a week with 2011 usage. I guess I'll have to wait until next summer.. and by then, wil RCI have taken my week again and turned it into points? 

I agree points can work great for some people.. however the other weeks I own in my "weeks" account.  Get priority internal trading and they really work better for me. 

So anyway, do I just call RCI points and tell them not to take my 2011 points? I bought both weeks in 2008, My first years points were 2009 for both weeks. 

I want to sell through the resort for one of the weeks, as I will get much more.. even with the commision they charge. So I just want that week completely free of RCI points.


----------



## CaliDave (Oct 16, 2009)

Laurie said:


> I don't own points - but maybe they meant you have to keep your points *account *open to use your points confirmations. Could that be it? (I'm assuming you meant they sent you a form to pull out of points, not weeks.)
> 
> How would they know (or care) whether you changed the underlying week itself into weeks, or kept it in points - especially if you sell it?
> 
> ...



Yes, I meant points account. 

The reason RCI points is different. Is because they automatically take my week and turn them into points. In my week account. I have to call or go online to determine "if" I am going to give them my week for the year.


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Points are simple. Just think it through.*



CaliDave said:


> Yes, I meant points account.
> 
> The reason RCI points is different. Is because they automatically take my week and turn them into points. In my week account. I have to call or go online to determine "if" I am going to give them my week for the year.



Part of the process of converting to RCI Points is a commitment for 3 years. So if your first year in points was 2009 you must complete your contract for points which would mean 2010 & 2011 also go to points. With 2012 you can decide to drop points OR renew the account. 

As for being the ONLY member to switch to points that shouldn't make one bit of difference for your priority use. If you own the fixed week then you simply tell the resort 13 months ahead of the use date that you are going to use your assigned poits for your assigned week and thats the end of it. You get your regular week as before and you've used up your annual allotment of points for that week. Very clean, very simple. The resort has no right to give you any other week if you decide to use the priority.  If it was always float time then the regular rules for assignment would still apply but you could still get a week with priority - again at the cost of your annual points allotment.  You can't use your week AND get the points for use elsewhere as I'm sure you realize.


----------



## Egret1986 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Yes, at 13 months prior to your check-in for 2011, you reserve your week through RCI*



CaliDave said:


> Thanks for the help and advice.
> 
> Last year, I had listed my week, with the resort to sell.. they called me and said. Your week is in RCI points.. you need to get it out of RCI points.. as we cannot get as much for the week, as most buyers are buying this week want to use this week and do not want to mess with RCI or the points system. How did my resort even know it was in RCI points? I'm guessing the previous owner had converted?
> 
> ...



I would say, for me, this is the one negative of Points that if you decide you're going to use your week for a particular year that you need to reserve it 12-13 months in advance.  Otherwise, after that it is released into the exchange pool.

I will PM you regarding some other considerations if you're looking to sell sooner because I agree it will be extremely hard to sell the week if useage isn't until 2011.


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 16, 2009)

*do it now or do it later its all the same*



Egret1986 said:


> I would say, for me, this is the one negative of Points that if you decide you're going to use your week for a particular year that you need to reserve it 12-13 months in advance.  Otherwise, after that it is released into the exchange pool.



What is so tough about that? It's no different than owning it & deciding to use it. At some point you need to make that decision.  Whats the difference if it's at 13, 12 or 10 months? Much noise about nothing. Plus it is a waste to have RCI Points and simply use what you would have had without them. Makes little sense and sure isn't an efficient use of points.


----------



## Egret1986 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Gosh, I love RCI Points!  I was just stating a possible negative for someone.*



timeos2 said:


> What is so tough about that? It's no different than owning it & deciding to use it. At some point you need to make that decision.  Whats the difference if it's at 13, 12 or 10 months? Much noise about nothing. Plus it is a waste to have RCI Points and simply use what you would have had without them. Makes little sense and sure isn't an efficient use of points.



My experience with this stated negative is a recent Points purchase of a week 30, and it's past the timeframe to reserve the week, which I would like to use in 2010.  It is a specific unit that I would personally like to use and probably won't have the opportunity to secure through an exchange during the 2010 summer.  

I've been semi-attacked twice on this thread for trying to share my PERSONAL experience with RCI Points (whether positives or a potential negative) with the OP and another poster.  I felt the need to PM CaliDave instead of publicly posting because I can't seem to contribute to this thread without having my thoughts and opinions critiqued or corrected. 

I will bow out to the more knowledgeable posters who can better contribute to the OP's question.


----------



## toby9116 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Getting out of points*

Your points contract is with RCI. If want to opt out of points program it must be done with correspondence with RCI. You can seek help from resort but ultimately you must contact RCI. RCI points agreement is for 3 year period and is automatically renewed. DO NOT WAIT TO LONG.
If you are not going to use points it makes no sense to have points agreement in place. If you are going to use the week every year why pay the RCI fees? Some resorts allow float reservations but by belonging to points you may be losing that ability through resort and must rely on RCI. Some resorts view all RCI reservations the same, even if underlying week is from the resort, in effect giving up any priority you should enjoy as an owner at the resort. I just purchased 2 weeks at a resort we love and we are in the process of terminating points agreement. We plan on using home resort and fees to points was a bad ratio. Price was great for underlying weeks because ratio was so bad.


----------

